# June 1



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Another tough weekend for walleyes. My cousin, Rob, and I worked late Sat moring into the afternoon with little success. Not an ideal time to fish, but too many projects caused for a short day. We used lindy rigs with shiners, fatheads, and leeches but nothing really worked. Will give it a shot again next weekend.


----------

